# What's biting



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

What's biting in the Pensacola area on fly?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

You're supposed to know this by now........jeeez


----------



## CaptHarry (Oct 13, 2007)

Nothin' on Tuesday. Took a day off because the weather was beautiful. Ran the bay, ran down Johnson's beach, ran the Pensacola pass buoy chain twice, ran Pensacola beach, ran back in all over the bay. Ran back in the bay, waited the rest of the afternoon for the bull reds to pop up, nada. Covered over 60 miles. I think we jinxed it by being too prepared. Cameras, tackle, food, drinks, we had it all except for willing fish. There was a couple of big schools of black drum on Pensacola beach. They wouldn't even touch a gulp. 
Capt. Paul Sonnen found 'em in a big way over in them Alabama waters though:notworthy:,
http://youtu.be/uzsdNsmCVfs

L8, Harry


----------



## deltacreekflies (Oct 25, 2012)

I ran the bay from Navy Point to the pass and then back to three mile No birds at all. Then I ran outside the pass along the beach. Saw Capt Yelverton looking hard. I didnt see him stop on anything, as well I didnt see not even Bonita on top. I Ran back into the bay and looked around the flats I literally didnt even see a sting ray. I hope they turn back on soon. i did hear last night at our company Christmas party they are wearing the bull reds out in Choctawhatchee Bay. They caught several 32-40" fish yesterday.


----------

